

A Decline in American Entrepreneurship  - cwan
http://economix.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/03/31/a-decline-in-american-entrepreneurship/

======
redsymbol
Note that while the drop is certainly significant, the vertical scale of the
graph is misleadingly zoomed in on a narrow range. Looks like it dropped from
a peak of about 20.25 in 2005, to just under 19 in 2009.

What's being tracked here is the number of companies that employ individuals
other than the owner/founder. Such an entity is very different from a self-
employed "business of one", and it's a great and important thing to measure.

The reduction is very interesting. One of my major goals with my own business
- founded in 2009 - is to create jobs. Not the primary goal, but certainly on
the short list. I know that's traditionally been a motivator for many other
entrepreneurs, and I wonder if that motivation has become less common. I'd
like to think it hasn't, and instead it's just been harder to pull off in
recent years.

------
spitfire
What is that number? There were 20 small businesses in america and that fell
to 18? 20 per 1000 per 10000? A little bit of context would help.

On the other hand, who cares? If you have a niche you can make a profit from,
make hay. Focus on customers, rather than others.

